
Help Me Soon or Soon I Will Die - eaguyhn
https://logicmag.io/03-help-me-or-soon-i-will-die/
======
michaelmrose
Overly dramatic title that gives no indication of what the article is about.

Electrosensativity is a mental disorder and while exploring the psychology may
be interesting their theories don't deserve equal time with reality.

They claim to experience immediate and severe symptoms and yet in blind
testing none of these people can tell if a wifi router is operating adjacent
to them if they can't see the router.

Even if we suppose said symptoms exist it would be trivial to discover this in
the same fashion. By exposing some to a hidden router in an otherwise shielded
environment and others not for a few weeks.

Unfortunately they would ALL experience the same imaginary malady.

Something that is "all in your head" is still a physical disorder because the
brain is a part of your body but the primary way for them to get help would be
to learn to understand reality.

Nobody supposes we should give credence to the voices schizophrenics hear.
Rather we give them medication and try to make them understand they aren't
real.

------
michaelmrose
Sub title ought to be part of the title.

"A story about the people who want to escape connected technology, and the
refuge they’ve built for themselves."

